# Audi TT 225 Mk1 FMIC Front mount intercooler



## Julian537 (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone still make a Front mount intercooler for the Mk1 Audi TT 225? 

I searched the web, all the links are dead!


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_TURBO_MKI_TT225HP_1_8T_FMIC_KIT_450HP-254-7.html

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-TT-225-Intercooler-System_p_684.html

Quick search brought up two results.


----------



## Julian537 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can anyone attest to the performance gains of an FMIC over the stock intercoolers? 
I live in Texas and I have Water Meth, Revo stage2, 42d downpipe and borla cat back. I want to make sure that this will actually increase performance. I do understand that the stock intercoolers are probably out of their efficiency range at this point. 

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

If your runn'n meth with dual SMICs on stage 2, you should probably be ok. Texas is hot but you aren't gonna see big power gains from a front mount. It's more about preventing power loss from heat soak'n them tiny factory smics. But if you do decide to go FMIC, at least to future proof, check this out for $470. For ebay, the quality looks really good.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/291161949982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I run a 42dd fmic and I'm Texas as well with stg2 except for the WMI. 

Don't expect Gains from the fmic but you will notice the lack of power loss due to heat.

The best way to describe it is this: have you noticed how your car feels really powerful during the first pulls but then it feels like is not as powerful anymore when it warms up? Well, that effect is minimized with the fmic.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The only thing to watch for with a FMIC is that is causes the air to be a higher temp when it hits the radiator, putting more load on the cooling system. If the car is used at the track I strongly suggest upgraded SMIC's from Tyrolsport, I have been using them for several years on my track TT with great success.


----------



## thzpcs (Apr 19, 2014)

There's a ton of FMIC kits for the TT, I'd probably check the classifieds


----------



## fresh1 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Fmic*

Don't buy this e-bay intercooler kit. Poor fitment. Plus you will have to hack up your bumper to clear the pipes. Ask me how I know. I returned this and bought the 42dd fmic. Excellent fitment. No modification to anything to fit this. My buddy bought the cts kit. Fitment is good but you will have to remove the headlamp washer system to fit the bumper cover on. All in all you pay for what you get.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

I have the Forge FMIC on my 225 and was pleased with the ease of install. I deleted the headlight washers (was going to do it regardless) and had no fitment issues except the toe hook anchor on the passenger side was a bit long so I cut off 1/2 inch


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

fresh1 said:


> Don't buy this e-bay intercooler kit. Poor fitment. Plus you will have to hack up your bumper to clear the pipes. Ask me how I know. I returned this and bought the 42dd fmic. Excellent fitment. No modification to anything to fit this. My buddy bought the cts kit. Fitment is good but you will have to remove the headlamp washer system to fit the bumper cover on. All in all you pay for what you get.


What are you talking about? The shop on ebay just started carrying this model a month ago. And nobody else on ebay has it. Look, maybe you had some bad experience or heard of one with an ebay FMIC. But it wasn't this one, so do your research first. If you swear you found time to buy the FMIC and install it, take it out then buy and install a 42dd in less than one month, then wheres the bad feedback listed on ebay? And anyway, I contacted the seller and he's never heard of your problem or any fitment issues with that FMIC. Looks like you were talking about something else. Whoops :screwy:


----------



## fresh1 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Fmic*

Google relentless fmic for Audi tt 225. It's the identical kit. Go ahead buy it:screwy:opcorn:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny... I googled relentless and this was the first thing I found. Zero issues with fitment and nothing but praise considering the price. :facepalm: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6089611-New-intercooler-kit-from-Relentless




fresh1 said:


> Google relentless fmic for Audi tt 225. It's the identical kit. Go ahead buy it:screwy:opcorn:


----------



## An86suvivr (Dec 15, 2004)

*tt fmic*

I have been looking into this for maybe about a year for my 02 225 and to be honest I'm going with the people who say buy the Treadstone TR8 intercooler core and have pipes made from a shop, the TR8 from reviews seems like it was made to fit the car from the factory. The core is about 262 and to get custom piping or even a universal piping kit is not much money but I recommend custom piping and your intercooler kit will come in way less then any kit out there except of course an ebay one witch we all know is a gamble (and probably a good bit less then CTS who imo has the only reasonable price FMIC for our cars).


----------



## Julian537 (Jul 18, 2012)

*wagner unit*

Is anyone using the wagner unit? It looks big and fits well? 

What about the Tyrol sport dual SMIC's?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Julian537 said:


> Is anyone using the wagner unit? It looks big and fits well?
> 
> What about the Tyrol sport dual SMIC's?


Don't know about the Wagner but look at DeckManDubs opinion on the Tyrolsports. He's been running then for a while.


----------



## Julian537 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have looked at the Tyrol sport SMIC's I like the idea, but the cost is high. 

I have an AWE boost gauge on it's way.


----------

